# BEWARE of COUNTERFEIT DYNOJET JET KITS



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.dynojet.com/whats_new/PressReleaseKnockOffJetKits.pdf


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wow the counterfeit ones look very close to the original, good find


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

boy i just looked at my $50 kit and i got the good one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Scary stuff


----------

